# Oneway Wheel Balancing System



## grub32

Chip…Some valuable info…Lots of us turners have that same grinder from the WC. I will definitely have to look into that.

Thanks,

Grub


----------



## dbhost

How does this work? I need to stop the shakes from my grinder that popped up when I swapped out the cheapie OEM wheels with a set of Norton Aluminum Oxides… I was thinking about springing for the Geigers Dressing and Truing solution, but want to make sure I am making the right choice…


----------



## Padre

It it really kind of simple. The outer wheel has a groove in it. Into the groove you put 3 nuts, and then from the front you screw in a screw with a washer. Then you move these three nuts/washers/screws around until the wheel is completely balanced. The kit comes with its own balancing stand with ball bearing bearings on it. It took me about 10 minutes for each wheel because it's the first time I did it. Next time it will be a lot faster!

It is really good, I just went out and sharpened my bowl gouge, and the difference in the 'shakes' is unbelieveable.


----------



## bigike

thanks for the review, i wanted to get one but was unshure untill now. THANKS


----------



## Karson

Sounds like a great system.


----------



## JohnGray

Chip,
Thanks for the review!!!! I've been looking at these balancers and your post has given solid advice toward a purchase.
John


----------



## lepelerin

kind of an old post, but I have the same, It makes a huge difference, Night and day.
I found a dead variable speed bench grinder (0-3600 rpm). I spend time fixing it, works great now. I made a clone of the Veritas grinding tool rest jig. My chisel are sharp!


----------

